
9 Live Wallpapers to Make Your Macintosh Even More Beautiful - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/geek/9-live-wallpapers-to-make-your-macintosh-even-more-beautiful/
======
MWil
Does anyone know of something similar to Mach Desktop for Linux? I'd love to
be able to set the wallpaper to a live website.

~~~
ohjeez
Funny thing, I asked someone about this, who poked around... and discovered
the Linux options are far smaller. There's _one_ option (I don't recall its
name) but nothing like the choices for Mac and Windows. Lots of Android
choices though: [http://blog.smartbear.com/mobile/10-live-wallpapers-to-
gussy...](http://blog.smartbear.com/mobile/10-live-wallpapers-to-gussy-up-
your-android-device/)

